# More advice needed, thanks!



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If all goes well we'll be getting our puppy in the morning. She is currently on RC Chi puppy dry food. Since the first ingredient is chicken by-product meal (YKK!) I'll want to transition her to a better food. I would like to start with a dry food. Right now am thinking of Wellness small breed puppy. Looking for a small kibble size. What brands would you recommend? When can she transition to adult food? Thanks
[/LIST]


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Adult food is fine, the good brands are suitable for all life stages.
I can't help with brand suggestions, but would recommend keeping her on the RC at least a few days until she settles in and then swapping very gradually.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with Stella that an all life stages food is fine. I use Fromm, the kibble is itty bitty.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine haven't been real enthusiastic about Fromm. I try it from time to time. I had samples of several flavors, too. But that's a good thought. They are so picky I have to rotate. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

when I got Ellie, the breeder sent a bag of what Ellie had been eating. I didn't like the quality of that food , so I got Fromme for puppies and mixed it half and half until Ellie got used to the Fromme puppy food. She did great on that. then, when she got to be around 9 months or so, I started giving her Primal and Stella and Chewys instead of kibble. that's what I feed her older sisters . Ellie went crazy for the freeze dried food


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> when I got Ellie, the breeder sent a bag of what Ellie had been eating. I didn't like the quality of that food , so I got Fromme for puppies and mixed it half and half until Ellie got used to the Fromme puppy food. She did great on that. then, when she got to be around 9 months or so, I started giving her Primal and Stella and Chewys instead of kibble. that's what I feed her older sisters . Ellie went crazy for the freeze dried food




Went to wrong thread


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, I can't think of any other brands with small kibbles. I mostly use Stella's freeze dried, and Fromm. And I've been dabbing a bit in home cooking certain meats for them. I think I may eventually stop feeding kibble once I'm done with real estate school and making lots of money .


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine really loved Acana small breed puppy, it has little tiny kibbles.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

American Premium has tiny kibbles too. A 4-5 star food made in the midwest (MI or WI). Good for all life stages and a little cheaper than Fromm.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Our breeder feeds her pups Acana and sends us home with some when we bring a new pup home. They seem to like it, and it is a nice small kibble.

However, I am extremely picky about what my dogs eat, so they promptly get swapped over (gradually) to Orijen. I'd say Acana is good, Orijen is fantastic. We feed Six Fish. It DOES have a larger kibble than Acana though - not huge, but definitely bigger.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I feed my dogs a brand called performatrin that is grain free and has 5 stars on the dog food advisor. I get it at a local pet shop. It's got small kibble and is good for all life stages. And it's less expensive than Origen.


----------

